# BMW Scanner 1.4.0 vs 2.1.0 vs 2.20 k+Dcan and etc.



## drugowaz (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi friends,i have few questions about this interfaces,searched on net for few days,read many threads,but no exact info on that i need to know. Firs of all i want to mention that thread is about not original items.

so lets start from 1.4.0,everybody knows,that it a great tool for its money,do all kind of stuff including very easy coding,although he also got problems with connection,soldering extra pins ant etc.

Now i want to know exact differences between them
first 1.4.0 vs 2.1.0 pa soft. 
I know 1.4.0 supports models:

E38 (7')
E39 (5')
E46 (3')
E53 (X5)
E83 (X3)
E85 (Z4)

and 2.1.0 supports:

E60/E61(5') 
E63/E64(6') 
E65-E68(7') 
E70/E71(X5/X6)
E81/E82/E87/E88(1') 
E90-E93(3')

question is this does they only support only their models or 2.1.0 supports his from starting e60 and also supports 1.4.0 models too. Or they only work on their own models. In none site which sells this tool,no info about this.

also found info about that 1.4.0 read codes and + descriptions about this codes. and 2.1.0 reads only code numbers without description about what code is that,and need to search in google what it is. is that true?
also frat other differences you can tell from your real experience. about this two interfaces.


SECOND 2.1.0 vs 2.20 k+Dcan what is difference between them?

2.1.0 supports:

E60/E61(5') 
E63/E64(6') 
E65-E68(7') 
E70/E71(X5/X6)
E81/E82/E87/E88(1') 
E90-E93(3')

and 2.20 k+Dcan supports the same models,or it support mor earlier moddels like 1.4.0. and that is the difference between 2.1.0 vs 2.20 k+Dcan in function range,coding ant etc.

some info got that 2.20 k+Dcan to work on newer models need to remove pin 8 from obd connector,
here is the quoate fot that thread.


"Yes,They are different,Since 2006/03,BMW use"Dcan" ,means that diagnosis use no KL15,So as GT1,need to change the OBDII cable,The old OBDII cable can not use on cars which was assembled after 2006/03.
And Since SOP 2008/09 ,You must remove pin 8 then you can do everything."


so common lets talk aboutthis scannersFing32


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

I use BMW scanner 1.4 and 2. never had to solder anything, you bought a cheap one badly put together.
You have bad clones and good clones.

BMW scanner is handy on e46, e39, e38, e53, e83...but some coding functions are buggy, better use NCSExpert in some cases.
BMW Scanner 2,x is for newer chassis such as e60, e63, e90 etc, but is not a finished product.
It won't give you actual error messages, it will only give you HEX values, coding features are rather poor.
Don't bother with BMW scanner 2.x, use BMW standard tools/Rheingold...you will be in a much better place.


----------



## drugowaz (Feb 7, 2015)

so 2.20 k+Dcan that orange one is bad too?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg7N6co0EtA

for Rheingold need powerfull notebook,because software is large and average notebook is very slow for good work. 
ncs expert im not thinking about that,because theres a whole sciense how to use it,and with it you can damage car if you not proffesional in using it. so im thinking about that orange tool,maybe heres somebody has it?

i got info that 2.20 k+Dcan can work on 3 softs bwm scanner 2.1.0 ,bmw dash and other.


----------

